# Guy Catches Adorable Groundhog Eating His Veggie Garden



## Robert59 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

The little stinker!

So nice to see the homeowner settled on a happy-medium, unlike many other people nowadays that would rather kill anything and everything that moves.


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

OMG It's cute


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2021)

Hahaha. That’s killer funny.
Nothing like stealing food and flaunting it in front of the camera. The garden owner was such a good sport about it. He’ll build better protection for his garden and build a separate one for them next time. So cute the way they pop up in front of the camera - eating


----------



## Gemma (Jun 26, 2021)

I loved it!   Thanks for posting the video @Robert59!

I had a female bring her 4 babies with her last year, but the only thing they were after was the nut mixture in the wild bird seed that I feed.  They got use to seeing me putting it on the ground and came immediately.  It was awesome to pet mom one day!  Her coat was shiny and course, and she didn't mind be touched at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

Love this!  Love the guy!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 26, 2021)

@Robert59 I loved the video. He sure made those veggies sound good as he was munching away.
I had my share of deer problems over the years and finally figured out that if I double fence they can't get in. 
Now I find myself feeding them. lol


----------



## Judycat (Jun 26, 2021)

Cute n sweet.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't think animals can eat enough food in a garden to make a difference.
I have some fruit trees & I love to watch squirrels & rats climb around, eating.   There is always more fruit left than I can ever use.  If animals didn't get it, it would fall to the ground & rot.
But the 4 Raccoons that visit don't care for fruit, so I have to buy cat kibble & Hazelnuts, which they love.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks for posting the video, I laughed, too.  

I misread the title and said, that's not a hedgehog! lol

Last year squirrels ate and discarded almost all of my cherry tomatoes.  Plus, they dig into all of my potted plants!


----------



## Joe Smith (Jun 26, 2021)

Robert59 said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## Devi (Jun 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Robert59 double fence


This is probably obvious, but what is a double fence?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> But the 4 Raccoons that visit don't care for fruit, so I have to buy cat kibble & Hazelnuts, which they love.


I feed my coons cat kibble and trail mix.  Just the other evening, we had a female raccoon come in with her 6 young ones.  They look to be about 8-9 weeks old now.


----------



## Jim W. (Jun 27, 2021)

I know a guy who lives around here, who has a macadamia nut tree in his backyard.

Every year the squirrels clean it out and he gets nothing!!!!  

Love the video.

Great that the guy let's groundhog eat his veggies.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 27, 2021)

@Devi I have fencing going all away around the garden. When the veggies grew the deer would eat anything that grew up on the fence such as my peas ,cucumbers and anything else they could reach. I put fencing in rows inside the fence and they can't reach that. They say deer have bad depth perception and when they see the extra fence they are afraid to jump and there now is nothing for them to eat on that outer fence.
I've had it for 3 years now and so far so good.


----------

